# New committee members wanted



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Volunteers required please ;D

At the AGM will be likely be requiring at least 1 new committee member, so if you'e interested please IM me, email [email protected] me or just turn up on the day ;D

We also struggling to fill the following rep positions...

Northern Ireland Rep
North West Rep
North East Rep
South Midlands Rep

So if you're interested in these then also IM or email me at [email protected]


----------

